# red corsairs



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So I always wanted to start red corsairs. And when the new codex came out, I started the red corsairs !

These guys are the mark guys. I usually like to take mark of khorne on them, but maybe I will switch to nurgle.






This guys I painted some time ago. Just adding more marines to the unit.






What are red corsairs without bikes?


And the model that I am proud the most of!!



and this is where I started


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I love the marauder style marines you start of with - What pieces did you use to make those? They would make awesome Khorne Berzerkers!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

> What pieces did you use to make those?


 I just both the marauder box set from fantasy and CSM box set from 40k. And Just used the pieces that I liked from those boxes ^^)


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome looking stuff! Very well done sir!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting combination of bits. They actually work fairly well together haha I've been tossing around the idea of getting a Huron model and just converting him to look more Night Lords friendly.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking army, with nice use of the marauder bits. +rep.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you guys! 
Just for those who will want to mix the 2 kits them selfs. Be aware that puting the marauder torso on a csm legs. And a csm head on a marauder torso is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are ace - they look proper piratey! :victory:

Great choice of colours on the hellbrute as well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent work, love the use of the marauder bits and the hell brute rep to you old boy


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So my bikes are done!





And now is time for an new HQ


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I just realised, the shot of Huron and in the rocks looks just like the last picture in the last Chaos codex!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love what you did with that HQ, The Aura or Sigil you gave him looks awesome. Where did you get those bits?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Those bases are sweet, how do you do them?


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

> I love what you did with that HQ, The Aura or Sigil you gave him looks awesome. Where did you get those bits?


 thank you. The body I think is from chaos possessed. But I dont know, I got it from a friend. The head is from blood angels. The pointing arm is from space marines tactical squad. The arm holding the staff is also from SM tactical squad, I just cut off the wrist ad replaced it with a fantasy saurus warrior banner hand. The top of the staff is some dark elves part.
The chaos symbol on the back pack is from chaos space marines tac squad, the slanesh icon. The book on the side is from chaos terminator lord.



> Those bases are sweet, how do you do them?


 THX. Just sand that was base coated and latter dry brushed. The snow is a mix of GW snow, PVA glue, little bit of water and white paint. Make a mix, but not to liquid or to hard. You want a past that will hold it form. Then, after you apply it on the base, add more GW snow on top (if you want).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

steamius said:


> THX. Just sand that was base coated and latter dry brushed. The snow is a mix of GW snow, PVA glue, little bit of water and white paint. Make a mix, but not to liquid or to hard. You want a past that will hold it form. Then, after you apply it on the base, add more GW snow on top (if you want).


Is it a guild secret or may I ask which paints you used for the ground?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not sure how i managed to miss this. These are Wonderful. i predict alot of cookies cming your way in the near future.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

> Is it a guild secret or may I ask which paints you used for the ground?


 Black spray paint. then rhinox hide. The dry brush is a mix of rhinox hide and flash gitz yellow.

SwedeMarine, Thank you. I hope so ^^)


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

a WIP picture


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The red is looking great, really vibrant


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic Units. 

Wish I had thought of this back when I was thinking of army's!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Finished my dark apostle and my khorne unit!!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work. I especially like the eyes. But I have to say that the pole/banner the apostle is carrying bothers me quite a bit. I mean suppose he has to swing that thing? dont get me wron its a very well executed idea i think its just a matter of placement in this case.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Swedemarin, I tried to pose the staff different. But it looked even worse. And I didet want to redo the staff it self. So I had to stick with it ^^)

Finished my 2 spawns, for the boon table. ;D






And the picture of what is done so far!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice work! the first spawn really creeps the fuck out of me. 
The models are well painted and neat, however, have you considerd using a bit of washes to add some "untidyness" and shadows to the models?
certain surfaces looks too smooth, imo.
EDIT: also, i like the quick and effective basing. really gives a "barbaric" feeling


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

> however, have you considerd using a bit of washes to add some "untidyness" and shadows to the models?
> certain surfaces looks too smooth, imo.


 When I started painting I always put the first layers of paint. Then I was them, and after wards I pick out the details with lighter paints.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I see. then probably the fact is that you need a smoother highlighting. that means to give the rised and detailed part of the models another very neat and slim lighter paint hand. That is imo, of course and would only be a bonus. they are good as they are.


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the problem with the spawn is the colour choices. It goes from black to dark dark brown then to a pink. You need a colour "probably more" to help break the gap from brown to pink.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Some updates! 
Managed to buy 2 rhinos and bikes for my force!


And here he is! My bike lord! I really love how the kit bash turned out. Need to clean the mold lines in some part and we are good to go!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Really good conversion. simple and neat, effective. Khorne lord i guess :wink:


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Most impressive


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

They look great now lets see you get some paint one them


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Huron will be happy to know, that his fleet, got, brand new, rhinos.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

My lord is ready to behead some one 8)


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Have taken some quick pictures of the heldrake. He is still WIP, still have to do lots of painting on him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice looking drake. If you get it finished this month why not enter it in the monthly painting comp? It's monstrous creature/vehicle entries this month.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad that you like it. I fear that I will not make it this month. Highlighting the black will take some time.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess this guy belong here as well


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

mmh, an half naked daemon prince...slaanesh approves!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

> mmh, an half naked daemon prince...slaanesh approves!


 Our, former CSM slaanesh, now eldar player said the same thing xD But also added "Nasty" at the beginning xD


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a sneak peek on how the, highlighting, process is going.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

The drake is ready for take off!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So guys. This is my army in its current size! Fully painted! If you are interested, here is a video of it as well.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Have to come back at some point and re upload every single pictures that I posted.... Photobucket gave me a job...

Until then!

Asked for some Tyranid bitz, and made a tongue for my maulefriend.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a fun tongue.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So, who insulted our little friend here?









Decided to paint after work, which is suicidal, but still done it. Almost finished the bases, and the step one on the second fiend. And started working on the little guy.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

All about the base.... looks good!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Brother Dextus said:


> All about the base.... looks good!


 Thank you ^^) But they are still not finished. Have to apply the snow as well.

A video on the WIP Maulerfiends


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Since I cant pronounce this guys name, I will call him Vasja. Huron will be pleased ^^D


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Goodly hammy dryad.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Goodly hammy dryad.


 Thanks ^^)

Started painted the second red color. Now it fits in to my corsairs. Still have to apply a second layer of the same red, then high light the black. Paint the skin and high light it. And finally do the gold.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Dident have any free time to paint. But got my hands on the new addition to the force ^^D

























And finally got my custom dice!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

More job is done on my Maulerfiend. I highlighted the red, which I never did with my Corsairs, and finished half oh his face. Also finished painting his teeth.


----------

